# A/c Fix



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

This site has good instruction on start capacitor replacement and also an emergency tip to deal with a/c if it fails while you are in the middle of a trip.

http://2manytoyz.com/air.html


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Outstanding stuff. Thank you!


----------

